

Google researches and implements an 8-point plan to become better managers - headShrinker

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/13/business/13hire.html?_r=1&#38;pagewanted=all
======
_delirium
see: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2317467>

